# No permit required!



## 11678 (Jan 11, 2007)

Permit needed for any size. Footings for over 10 x10. Needs zoning sign off as preapproval.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

In my county, anything over 32sf requires a permit. In Atlanta, pretty much anything requires a permit.


----------



## Ashcon (Apr 28, 2009)

Rule of thumb in Ontario at least locally is 107 square feet with no permit. 

It needs to be minimum of 2 feet off all lot lines, some areas have a maximum height.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

This is unacceptable. I've never heard of such a thing before. 

What you need to do is knock off any g-men involved in this. This would include (but not be limited to) anyone who is employed by the municipality or county where this injustice has happened.


----------



## 3926 (Dec 7, 2005)

Ashcon said:


> Rule of thumb in Ontario at least locally is 107 square feet with no permit.
> 
> It needs to be minimum of 2 feet off all lot lines, some areas have a maximum height.


I,m near Goderich Ontario and here a shed can,t be anymore then 116 sq ft and 4 ft off the property line without a permit .

My shed is 10 x 12 which adds up to 120 sq ft which requires a permit BUT since i jogged all 4 sides in by 6 inches in the center of each wall that dropped the square footage down just under 116 sq ft so they got beat for me needing a permit .:laughing: 

The best thing to do is ask mr building inspector because obvoiusly the code is different everywhere .


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Now that's a shed^^^:thumbup:

Thinking 'inside the box'...

nice job Cran-man


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Looks good cranbrook! You definitely didn't take the easy way out. If it were me, that would have been a 10'x11' shed :laughing:


----------



## Bweikel (Feb 20, 2011)

Can I move in lol


----------



## bdoles (Sep 11, 2007)

Built this shed last year, cost was $385 for permits which took almost a month to get. It was built on skids and technically is movable. Sad thing is, we had to get a CO. The damn thing has no electrical or plumbing.

Government is a crock! We've done full remodels and the permits were less. Cost and time for getting permits is because it was in a historical area.


----------



## Smatt (Feb 22, 2011)

bdoles said:


> Built this shed last year, cost was $385 for permits which took almost a month to get. It was built on skids and technically is movable. Sad thing is, we had to get a CO. The damn thing has no electrical or plumbing.
> 
> Government is a crock! We've done full remodels and the permits were less. Cost and time for getting permits is because it was in a historical area.
> 
> View attachment 44509


$385 for permits, and they wonder why people are building illegally. That is an absurd amount of money for a storage shed.


----------



## Smatt (Feb 22, 2011)

Cranman that is a shed with a panoramic view.


----------



## 3926 (Dec 7, 2005)

Smatt said:


> Cranman that is a shed with a panoramic view.


It has a great view from every side 13 windows . During the summer i have a tv, stereo and a pullout couch in there . In a few years when my 2 granddaughters are older it will be their playhouse . 

This shed is also movable .I moved it almost 2 years ago to my new house 20 miles away . We had to push the overhead lines up with a stick all the way there . Luckily there were no cops around . :whistling
It took 2 1/2 hours to move it .


----------



## Smatt (Feb 22, 2011)

cranbrook2 said:


> It has a great view from every side 13 windows . During the summer i have a tv, stereo and a pullout couch in there . In a few years when my 2 granddaughters are older it will be their playhouse .
> 
> This shed is also movable .I moved it almost 2 years ago to my new house 20 miles away . We had to push the overhead lines up with a stick all the way there . Luckily there were no cops around . :whistling
> It took 2 1/2 hours to move it .


You know when I first saw it I was thinking what a heat studio/playhouse. 

I showed my wife it she just smiled,maybe another project. Where did you find the plans. It reminds me of a layout that I have seen in an old popular mechanics book.


----------



## 3926 (Dec 7, 2005)

Smatt said:


> You know when I first saw it I was thinking what a heat studio/playhouse.
> 
> I showed my wife it she just smiled,maybe another project. Where did you find the plans. It reminds me of a layout that I have seen in an old popular mechanics book.


This is my own design .I built all of the walls in my house then took them out and snapped it together .I used some reclaimed wood too.
I did a smaller version a few years before that for a friend .


----------



## Smatt (Feb 22, 2011)

cranbrook2 said:


> This is my own design .I built all of the walls in my house then took them out and snapped it together .I used some reclaimed wood too.
> I did a smaller version a few years before that for a friend .


Thanx. That sure is one glorious bird house.


----------



## 3926 (Dec 7, 2005)

Smatt said:


> Thanx. That sure is one glorious bird house.


The funny part was when i was building the larger shed i must of had over 20 people ask me if it was going to be a birdhouse :laughing:
Talk about crazy people


----------

